# got my stolen gun back! now what?



## bckwzlineman (Sep 17, 2014)

the laurens county sheriffs department recovered my stolen beretta 92fs with stainless finish. they put it through a fuming process to try and lift any latent prints which left a light neon green tint on my gun.  I wiped it down with hilco lube and it removed most of it but there are places where it is still petty noticeable. anyone know what I may use that will clean it up better? also I took the crimson trace laser grips off to do the cleaning, there are two screws on each side of the grips. when I started to remove one of the screws only the head of the screw was in the grip. then I discovered that the little black piece which the screw threads into is missing from the handle. what is that piece called so I can replace it when I order a screw?


----------



## joey1919 (Sep 17, 2014)

I don't know what to do about it, but I'd be happy I got my gun back. i had one stolen out of my pick-up about 7-8 years ago. the Tifton PD still calls me occasionally to ask if I have found it, I just say "no...I thought that was your job". glad you got your gun back.


----------



## ASH556 (Sep 17, 2014)

joey1919 said:


> I don't know what to do about it, but I'd be happy I got my gun back. i had one stolen out of my pick-up about 7-8 years ago. the Tifton PD still calls me occasionally to ask if I have found it, I just say "no...I thought that was your job". glad you got your gun back.



Same, but Gwinnett and a Glock 19.  April of 2006.


----------



## bckwzlineman (Sep 17, 2014)

I never thought id see my pistol again. I dang near cried. Thanks to a drug dealing dummy for letting a 3 year old walk down the street alone leading to a drug bust where my 9mm was found.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 17, 2014)

They sometimes use cyanoacrylate fumes ... superglue fumes... 

Acetone will dissolve most superglue ... I would try it in a place that does not show before hand... it will dissolve/soften most plastics ... keep it away from them ...


----------



## Sharps40 (Sep 18, 2014)

What now?  Easy.  Wash the cooties off of it.  Check function at the range.  Start carrying it again.


----------



## frankwright (Sep 19, 2014)

Grip Bushing?


----------



## rosewood (Sep 19, 2014)

Remove plastic parts and spray metal with carb cleaner.  I buy the cheap supertech from walmart, it has no oil in it and dries like alcohol.  Then oil back up.  It takes just about anything off.  It will dissolve rubber and most plastics.  Won't hurt the metal.


----------



## rosewood (Sep 19, 2014)

Hmm, you can now say you are carrying a pistol that a drug dealer once used.  Not sure if that is bragging rights or keep to yourself.


----------



## bckwzlineman (Sep 19, 2014)

carb cleaner did the trick! and the parts are ordered! its called a grip screw bushing. thanks guys!


----------



## wareagle700 (Sep 20, 2014)

Glad you got it back!

I had a Glock 19 stolen and then recovered 3 months later. When I got it back it looked like it had seen several hundred rounds and was bone dry. I cleaned it with soapy water first, blew it out with compressed air, and put a light coat of oil on everything. Good as new now and they are still in prison.  Having to be without my Glock for three months was worth sending a dealer to prison.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 20, 2014)

Good deal ... 

Brake cleaner is acetone, toluene & methanol ...


----------



## chase870 (Sep 27, 2014)

I had a 1911 stolen and it was recovered in New York City. I got it back and had my gunsmith fix it and carry it today. Glad you got your gun back


----------



## rosewood (Sep 30, 2014)

Glad it worked and super glad your weapon found it's way back to the rightful owner


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Oct 10, 2014)

Had a Glock 26 stolen out of my truck at a football game about 10 years ago. 

About 4 years ago I got a call from local (Valdosta) police. They'd recovered the gun in a drive by (shots fired but no one hit). 

They gave me my pistol back. In such bad shape, I sent it to Glock to be checked out. They said were some issues and it was no longer usable. Glock sold me a new one for half price. 

Hate that mine wasn't serviceable, but great that cops got it out of the hands of the bad guys. Also thought was mighty good of Glock to sell me a new one at a discount.


----------

